# Reshaping stock seats



## 65sohc (Aug 13, 2019)

My 65 came with the original seats plus new seat covers in a box. Has anyone ever had their seats reshaped to increase lateral support while maintaining the original look? Or is this even possible? My car has updated suspension but I can't enjoy it with the flat seats.


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

65sohc said:


> My 65 came with the original seats plus new seat covers in a box. Has anyone ever had their seats reshaped to increase lateral support while maintaining the original look? Or is this even possible? My car has updated suspension but I can't enjoy it with the flat seats.


I had / have the same concern given my beefed up suspension. I had my padding improved, but the seats are still flat compared to a performance seat. That said, I haven't really had an issue and I drive the car more aggressively than most.


----------

